
Show HN: KeraSH, a ML Framework in Shell - GoldenOctopus
https://github.com/MightyGoldenOctopus/KeraSH/
======
annon654789
Are you planning to do a more POSIX version, like in using dash instead of zsh
?

~~~
GoldenOctopus
We're open to pull requests.

